
Peoplegogo – community is strong - paveltashev
https://www.peoplegogo.com/
======
paveltashev
Peoplegogo is an online platform for social engagement. If Kickstarter is a
crowd-funding platform where you can create a project and collect money from
other people, Peoplegogo is exactly the same but instead of money you can
attract people and their skills.

You can create anything...community projects, tech project, events, etc. It is
up to the people to decide what they can do.

